# Plumber supply houses



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

frick, this why I try to buy online. Conversation at a supply house close by.

what kind of pex do you sell?
Red and blue pex, white pex is special order.
No the brand?
Once again, red, blue and white is special order?

Hold on(he picks up the phone) clogged drain, we have all kinds of drain cleaners, better then drano and cheaper then a plumber. Ok see you then.

Me shaking my head and trying to change the conversation but before I had a chance.....

Counter guy... take a look at these brand new sharkbites that goes up to 2", they take the plumber out of plumbing.

Me....go f%^& yourself and I leave. All of this was after I introduced myself to him as a licensed plumber. Place has been there since 1960....how times have changed. I really like the diy mentality but a PLUMBING supply house that openly tries to sidestep the plumber is beyond wrong.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> frick, this why I try to buy online. Conversation at a supply house close by.
> 
> what kind of pex do you sell?
> Red and blue pex, white pex is special order.
> ...



I've stood there in line at Fergusons for upwards of 30 minutes waiting to be helped while the counter guys walk a homeowner through a repair they have no business touching.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

What pisses me off is them selling stuff to walk-ins at the same price they sell it to me! (Southern Pipe)


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> frick, this why I try to buy online. Conversation at a supply house close by.
> 
> what kind of pex do you sell?
> Red and blue pex, white pex is special order.
> ...


Do you work in clothes with your company's name on them?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I bet their favorite flavor of kool aid is red.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Se habla español aquí


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^^^^uh oh


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Do you work in clothes with your company's name on them?


Nope, I handed my card to the guy and told him I was licensed plumber. Told him I wanted to look around and when I came back, the fiasco happened. We were the only two people in there so he couldn't get me mixed up with someone else. I'm still on the fence on if I should write to their management.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Nope, I handed my card to the guy and told him I was licensed plumber. Told him I wanted to look around and when I came back, the fiasco happened. We were the only two people in there so he couldn't get me mixed up with someone else. I'm still on the fence on if I should write to their management.


How many other plumbers would not use them if they knew that story? They could sit around and wait for a few hacks and HO's to come in and see how much material they move.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

They just want to sell stuff, they could care less to whom. You're just a customer to them, just like at any box store or any other place.


The DIY world isn't going away.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Nope, I handed my card to the guy and told him I was licensed plumber. Told him I wanted to look around and when I came back, the fiasco happened. We were the only two people in there so he couldn't get me mixed up with someone else. I'm still on the fence on if I should write to their management.


Yes do it. Similar thing happened here a couple of years ago to Australia's biggest supply house (Reece), they were handing out how to do info to Home owners, there was a threat of a blackban on their stores by plumbers, they soon changed their tune.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Nope, I handed my card to the guy and told him I was licensed plumber. Told him I wanted to look around and when I came back, the fiasco happened. We were the only two people in there so he couldn't get me mixed up with someone else. I'm still on the fence on if I should write to their management.


Any supply house actively devaluing the trade should be reported to their management. Sounds like that guy spends a lot of time trying to sell to DIY that he forgot you were a pro. Strike one, not listening to you. Strike two, thinking potion in a bottle will unstop a drain. Strike three, take plumber out of plumbing means no plumber in your supply house.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Nope, I handed my card to the guy and told him I was licensed plumber. Told him I wanted to look around and when I came back, the fiasco happened. We were the only two people in there so he couldn't get me mixed up with someone else. I'm still on the fence on if I should write to their management.



I think you should. 

I worked at a supply house about 20 years ago and while we weren't allowed to openly refuse to sell to DIY's and handyhacks, we did all we could to steer them away and always charged list price or list price + to HO's.

We never sold them _anything_ that required training or license to use, either. We had signs up that cash sales were no return and stuck by it (plumbers could pay cash and return, of course ). Plumbers should refuse to trade with supply houses that cater to DIYer's IMO. There are still plenty of supply houses that trade old school style and those that don't should make do with DIY clientele only.

It makes me crazy mad when I encounter crap like you describe...it shouldn't happen and I always make it a point to say so before I walk out the door.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Any supply house actively devaluing the trade should be reported to their management. Sounds like that guy spends a lot of time trying to sell to DIY that he forgot you were a pro. Strike one, not listening to you. Strike two, thinking potion in a bottle will unstop a drain. Strike three, take plumber out of plumbing means no plumber in your supply house.


 For some supply houses, I think its the managment told the counterguys to sell it to anybody to see the $$$ moving..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

That is just another reason I avoid ferguson if at all possible. They are exactly as you describe and worse round here.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> That is just another reason I avoid ferguson if at all possible. They are exactly as you describe and worse round here.


Fergies is the worst. I love my local family owned supply house.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Yesterday I got a call from a remodeling contractor. He started telling me what he needed me to do. Hook up a shower with diverter, relocate shower drain........ He will supply the shower valve since he buys so many from his supplier. 

I ask him where that is, he responds with Connor......The same supply house I use! 

He goes on to tell me how they always do their own plumbing and how he needs to hire me to do this one since they have to pull permits! He also says he already has the job, just needs a price. I told him to email me a print with the updates that are going to be performed and how much he has in the plumbing portion and I will tell him if I accept the job. He says well we figured it at our rate, so we may be a little off. $40/hr!  I told him, yeah, we are way off, I am at $120! 

Then he goes on to tell me that he will trim everything so I dont have to waste my time coming back, plus they wouldnt need to make a special trip to let me in. :no: NOT ON MY PERMIT!! F that! 


I guess what I am trying to say is its not just the DIY guys you have to worry about, its everyone with a set of tools!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> What pisses me off is them selling stuff to walk-ins at the same price they sell it to me! (Southern Pipe)


 
Or less. 

I was called by a customer that wanted an Eternal Hybrid w/h last year. On my way to his house to give the bid I called Ferguson to get a price. When I get to the guy's house he says he's supplying the heater and that it's already ordered. When I come back to install it we get to talking about prices and it comes out that he bought the heater for about $50 LESS than Ferguson quoted me. Yes, they knew who I was and that I was a licensed plumber. :furious:









Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Or less.
> 
> I was called by a customer that wanted an Eternal Hybrid w/h last year. On my way to his house to give the bid I called Ferguson to get a price. When I get to the guy's house he says he's supplying the heater and that it's already ordered. When I come back to install it we get to talking about prices and it comes out that he bought the heater for about $50 LESS than Ferguson quoted me. Yes, they knew who I was and that I was a licensed plumber. :furious:
> 
> ...


wow, did you go back to voice your opinion?


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Or less.
> 
> I was called by a customer that wanted an Eternal Hybrid w/h last year. On my way to his house to give the bid I called Ferguson to get a price. When I get to the guy's house he says he's supplying the heater and that it's already ordered. When I come back to install it we get to talking about prices and it comes out that he bought the heater for about $50 LESS than Ferguson quoted me. Yes, they knew who I was and that I was a licensed plumber. :furious:
> Paul


What happened next? Did you talked to them about it?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I was called by a customer that wanted an Eternal Hybrid w/h last year. On my way to his house to give the bid I called Ferguson to get a price. When I get to the guy's house he says he's supplying the heater and that it's already ordered. When I come back to install it we get to talking about prices and it comes out that he bought the heater for about $50 LESS than Ferguson quoted me. Yes, they knew who I was and that I was a licensed plumber. :furious:





AbsoluteDP said:


> What happened next? Did you talked to them about it?


Ya, I'd be in there just a-howling at the manager, "Just WTF do you think you're playin at?!?!" But then I've known most of these guys since they were young snot-nose counter salesmen... 

Long ago, when one supplier here started their showrooms, they foolishly tried selling to non-contractor customers at wholesale prices. Plumbing contractors were understandably *enraged* by being undercut like that, and threatened to boycott the place. The supplier quickly adjusted prices so plumbers could make their markup.

They know where the bulk of their revenue comes from - they just seem to need a reminder sometimes.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Dallas our 3 biggest supply houses are : Ferguson and Apex/Economy and Morrisons

I have seen them sell to anyone with money


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Fergusons.................

I know that one of the in-house salesman is the brother-in-law of a competitor. For months, I was trying to figure out where all the gossip was coming from and it was him. That was the last straw for me and Ferg.

The other house is worst for gossip, if possible. Say anything there and it's county-wide before you get out of the parking lot.

Price-wise, not impressed with the discounts. 10% below list.

I can get a B/W w.h. for $50.00 less at the hardware store and they buy it from the plumbing supplier.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Dallas our 3 biggest supply houses are : Ferguson and Apex/Economy and Morrisons
> 
> I have seen them sell to anyone with money


Some Morrison branches are decent, but you should try one of the National Wholesale branches, All-tex Pipe, or H2O in Carrollton...they are old school.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Apex has been in business as long as I have been plumbing.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Apex has been in business as long as I have been plumbing.


I don't know much about them...never really traded with them except on the rare emergency basis. 

TCO says they're pandering...and that's a big strike in my address book no matter how long they've been around.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I don't know much about them...never really traded with them except on the rare emergency basis.
> 
> TCO says they're pandering...and that's a big strike in my address book no matter how long they've been around.


Tell me the ones that don't sell to the public.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> ...I worked at a supply house about 20 years ago and while we weren't allowed to openly refuse to sell to DIY's and handyhacks, we did all we could to steer them away and always charged list price or list price + to HO's.
> 
> We never sold them _anything_ that required training or license to use, either. We had signs up that cash sales were no return and stuck by it (plumbers could pay cash and return, of course )...


There's a difference between refusing to sell to the public, and pandering to the public. I know this from personal experience. 

Old school supply houses will preserve the plumber's discount by selling at list or list + and will _never_ sell Sizzle, Gastite, or any of the stock restricted to licensed plumbers to anyone _but_ licensed plumbers. There are various additional practices available to discourage public clients as well. 

Old school supply houses don't want to sell to the public for good reasons: John Q. Softhands doesn't know what he wants or even what he needs. He will tie-up the counter help with ignorant questions, then buy the wrong stuff and be unable to use it, and then try to return it. 

The supply house I worked at 25 years ago had a strict no refund policy for cash sales (waived for plumbers who paid cash, of course). We weren't allowed to refuse to sell to anyone, but we knew who we were there to serve and did everything possible to take care of our plumbers.

My impression of the three supply houses I listed above is that they still cater to professional plumbers only and don't whore themselves out to the general public.

As I said, I don't know much about Apex personally...I've only been in one a half dozen times in the last ten years that I've been in the DFW area.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Tell me the ones that don't sell to the public.


I have never seen one myself


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Some Morrison branches are decent, but you should try one of the National Wholesale branches, All-tex Pipe, or H2O in Carrollton...they are old school.


H2O moved up off Sam Rayburn Tollway or 121 in Lewisville, I have purchased some thing from them lately.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Tell me the ones that don't sell to the public.


 Sid Harvey??? Berkheimer???


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Sid Harvey??? Berkheimer???


Must be a local or regional house....


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If anyone needs a good inside sales guy in the D/FW area I can hook you up with the best one around . Let me know . 

On another note Ferguson has the highest pricing in the state and their pricing isn't consistent . You will get a different price every store you go to.


----------



## frisco kid (Dec 18, 2008)

"I've stood there in line at Fergusons for upwards of 30 minutes waiting to be helped while the counter guys walk a homeowner through a repair they have no business touching."

....yes, I hate Fergusons with a passion. I'm trying to chill out though, I know I should not be so hard on the mildly retarded.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

justme said:


> If anyone needs a good inside sales guy in the D/FW area I can hook you up with the best one around . Let me know .
> 
> On another note Ferguson has the highest pricing in the state and their pricing isn't consistent . You will get a different price every store you go to.


I agree about Ferguson

I would be interested in the sales guy info?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I used to be as faithful to the local suppliers as I could. But after watching them all sell to the public time and again I quit worrying about it. I buy lots of my material online now. I save and have no guilt. We have Fullers, Ferguson, Winnelson. They all think I'm either slow or going to the other local suppliers.:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Sid Harvey??? Berkheimer???


Columbia Pipe as well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess nobody uses emco or woseley here...

I have give Woseley the boot ... I will no longer buy from them.... The never have what you need and every order is screwed up ... Plus the pricing at times is more than retail... You really have to watch your invoices with these guys..

On the other hand Emco is top notch.... Tons of stock and better pricing


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I constantly notice pricing variations from our suppliers. Sometimes significant differences. Are you comparing their prices to the box stores or go online?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I guess nobody uses emco or woseley here...
> 
> I have give Woseley the boot ... I will no longer buy from them.... The never have what you need and every order is screwed up ... Plus the pricing at times is more than retail... You really have to watch your invoices with these guys..
> 
> On the other hand Emco is top notch.... Tons of stock and better pricing


I think Wolseley owns Fergusons -- Or maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I think Wolseley owns Fergusons -- Or maybe it's the other way around.


Yah you ate right wolseley owns fergusons.... Just did a quick google search


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a Barnett in town.?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Does anyone have a Barnett in town.?


Have one about 10 miles away.. havnt brought anything from them yet since they don't know what I need or talking about.. but will be buying the curve shower curtian " the Bar" which I think its better than those crappy ,loose tublar ones..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Does anyone have a Barnett in town.?


We have one they have good prices and alot in stock. However the counter staff doesn't know a fill valve from a flapper? If you don't mind looking it up yourself they aren't bad.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Our Barnett is a joke. They don't carry 4" pipe. Wtf you have to go through that book and find stuff you need. And their brand premier is junk. The only good thing is they don't sell to the public.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Our Barnett is a joke. They don't carry 4" pipe. Wtf you have to go through that book and find stuff you need. And their brand premier is junk. The only good thing is they don't sell to the public.


Isn't that what Graingers want you to do?? They expect you to have their stock numbers in your head whatever you need, if not then they expect you to find it in the book for them and in the end, they don't have it in stock but can get it for you with your choice of shipping fees..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I think Wolseley owns Fergusons.


They do.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I guess nobody uses emco or woseley here...
> 
> I have give Woseley the boot ... I will no longer buy from them.... The never have what you need and every order is screwed up ... Plus the pricing at times is more than retail... You really have to watch your invoices with these guys..
> 
> On the other hand Emco is top notch.... Tons of stock and better pricing


 Strange… I have a bit different situation here in Etobicoke. Prices are slightly better with Wolseley. I think it all depends who’s your account manager.:yes: If something I need isn’t in stock today at my Wolseley branch then I can get it next day (most of the times, items on special order take longer).
The worse is Noble, especially their credits for returned items.  I have to call them about every return several times and then I can expect credit in two-to three months


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard great things about Noble.... Wish we had them here

All we got here is Emco, Wolseley, Crane and Groom for plumbing


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I heard great things about Noble.... Wish we had them here ...


Me too, I also wish you to have and compare Noble out there


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

We have Ferguson (of course, $$$), winnelson, darsco ($ but the have a ton if old parts in stock always), hajoca, and hughes supply (formerly Hd Supply) all are expensive and pipe is cheaper at home depot and lowes and most dwv fittings are cheaper at home depot and lowes than at ferguson


----------

